# Planted my 10 gal.



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Yeah,
So the plants are outta the water.
I didnt buy any of them.
I hope it turns out ok....Im testing planted tanks.
I have Eco complete substrate and had the tank running for 1.5 months with nothing but 2 platies and no substrate.
I added the eco and the plants....WOW...not cloudy at all!
I will take pics as soon as I get the chance.

Anyone ever use plants from the lake/river near them?

I got them over the 4th weekend while standing in the water next to the dock.

We will see what happens

I have an AC150 and an internal Fluval 2.
The lights are 2 15 watt threaded tube bulbs. Not fluorescent.
I have a brand new eclipse filter setup but there is only 1 15 watt fluorescent bulb in there.
Now the dumb question...which is better? 
1 fuorescent 15W or 2 15W screw in type tube lights. Obvious that 2 15s are better but...then agian with all the different lighting out there I dont know.
WHat do you guys think? put the sclipse set up on there or leave it as is?

Here are some pics...IGNORE THE WATER SPOTS ON THE GLASS...HAHA...Im horrible I never have clean glass.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

ya I use eco complete in my 10 gallon tank. No clouds at all.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Pics added above.
Off to a wedding to get pretty hammered up in Randolph,NJ for the night!
I hope to have some input here when I return....Im not too sure about the lighting.
I did leave out that I have the timer set for 12 hours on 12 hours off.
Is that sufficient?
Thanks all and blast away what you do and dont like.

I was thinking of getting 1 sand and making a "pathway" in the middle where no plants would grow.

Also, you may notice the line on the glass to the left.
I put very thin plexi glass in there with the thought of creating different levels and grading down without it shifting much.
Now Im thinking it may limit the growth of the plants roots.
I dont know time will tell.


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

i am using riversand for my planted tank, i think its ok for me just wash it thoroughly. 
nice tank, get some driftwood ang rocks, 3 pcs of rocks will do, small tanks needs samll plants imo, hairgrass and pealweed.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a small piece of Driftwood that I have java moss growing on right now. Ill probably make some changes eventually.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks cool, ive been wanting to try geting some local plants and trying this, keep us updated!


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Pics added above.
> Off to a wedding to get pretty hammered up in Randolph,NJ for the night!
> I hope to have some input here when I return....Im not too sure about the lighting.
> I did leave out that I have the timer set for 12 hours on 12 hours off.
> ...


I did the sand like that in m tank, check it in my profile.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Did ya?
Cool. I was looking at that Japanese aquarist's tanks.
Cant remember his name but I liked that.
I dont know if Im doing it yet though.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

So I moved some stuff around about a week ago and Damn the plants grow quick!
I will post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> So I moved some stuff around about a week ago and Damn the plants grow quick!
> I will post pics as soon as I can.


any new pics


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

old but I broke down that tank...I didn't have time for all my tanks...I neglected this especially with 5 platys...I started it back up again this time its in my 55's stand with 5 Convicts...hoping they breed for feeders and I will prob start another tank w/cichlids eventually.


----------

